# “Frozen” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2019)

Someone has won by a landslide, and deservedly so. That said, kindly join us in offering accolades to our winner, *TL Murphy* for his stunning entry, *Broken Wing*.

In addition to be awarded this month’s Laureate, and receiving a free FoWF subscription for the coming month, Tim also has the honor of selecting our next prompt.


Kudos, Mr. Murphy! Your content is right up my alley, and you, sir, seriously delivered. Thank you so much for your submission, it is simply grand and received my vote. I do hope you’ll grace future challenges with your expertise.


----------



## TL Murphy (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you, CD. Glad you liked my poem.  I’ll give you a prompt soon.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 25, 2019)

Congratulations, Tim! Well done and well deserved. I look forward to seeing whatyou choose for us.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes, a runaway winner.  I'm not the slightest bit surprised.  I loved it.  Well written, Tim.


----------



## ned (Feb 25, 2019)

Congratulations TL - your poem smashed it!


----------



## Neetu (Feb 26, 2019)

Congrats, Tim. Well deserved.


----------



## TL Murphy (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  I enjoyed all the poems.


----------



## apple (Feb 26, 2019)

I was so drawn to your poem TL. A very haunting piece of work. Thank you


----------



## Pelwrath (Feb 26, 2019)

TL;
  An awesome poem honor and kudos for winning.


----------

